# دليل للمقاولين والموردين



## ramadan ali (13 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ممن لدية قائمة بالمقاولين والموردين الذين يمكن التعامل معهم فى المشروعات ان يرفعها على الموقع للإستفادة منها فى عمل دليل عربى للمقاولين والموردين وشكرا


----------



## ramadan ali (14 فبراير 2008)

*مطلوب التعاون*

مطلوب قائمة باسماء المقاولين "مصنعيات" والموردين لعمل دليل عربى


----------



## eng_houssam (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي سوف اقوم برفع ملف يحتوي على اسماء المقاولين أو شركات البناء والتعمير في امارة أبو ظبي أرجو أن يفيدك وكنت قد حصل تعليه سابقاً من هذا المنتدى الغالي ....... :78:


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 فبراير 2008)

أخى الكريم
هذه شركات مقاولات عمومية كبرى و ليست موردين و مقاولى باطن أعمال تخصصية


----------



## foratfaris (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## النائف (18 فبراير 2008)

حياك الله اخي رمضان علي 
ارفق لك قائمة بالموردين ، ارجو ان تحقق بعض الفائدة لك 
تحياتي
مشاهدة المرفق ط¨ظٹط§ظ† ط¹ط§ظ….zip


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

أخي إسم الموضوع لايناسب الذي داخله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 فبراير 2008)

النائف قال:


> حياك الله اخي رمضان علي
> ارفق لك قائمة بالموردين ، ارجو ان تحقق بعض الفائدة لك
> تحياتي
> مشاهدة المرفق 24469



مشكورا اخونا الفاضل النائف

وهو ملف به بعضا من الموردين والمقاولين بالسعودية

ونأمل ممن لديه ايا من الملفات المحتوية على اسماء موردين ومقاولين
في اي وطن عربي

ان يمدنا بها هنا مشكورا
ليكون مرجعا نحتفظ به بمكتبتنا المتخصصة ان شاء الله


مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع اخونا ramadan ali​


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ramadan ali (21 فبراير 2008)

*نائف بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك على هذة المشاركة التى سيستفيد منها الجميع المهندس والمورد ونتمنى المزيد من قوائم الشركات بالدول الاخرى الكويت الامارات الاردن مصر وكل الدول العربية كى يكون لدينا موسوعة بالشركات


----------



## النائف (21 فبراير 2008)

حياك الله اخي رمضان 
الحقيقة القائمة لم تكتمل ولدي الكثير من الموردين والمقاولين في كل مجال ، ولكن بدات في تصنيف المقاولين والموردين ولكن لم تنتهي القائمة حتى الان ...........


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

اقترح للاخوة جعل صفحة مستقلة لكل دولة ثم نقوم بالنجميع (بعد شهر اوشهرين )في صفحة جديدة
شكرا للجميع


----------



## ramadan ali (23 فبراير 2008)

*ارجو من الله التعاون لتعم الفائدة*

ارجو من الله التعاون لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ramadan ali (24 فبراير 2008)

*اين قوائم الموردين ومقاولى الباطن*

ادعوا اخواننا من مصر والكويت والاردن وعمان واليمن والبحرين وقطر ولبنان وسوريا وليبيا والسودان وتونس والمغرب وموريتانيا وجيبوتى وجزر القمر والصومال والعراق بالتفاعل معنا ورفع قوائم المقاولين والموردين على المنتدى

ننتظر التعاون وشكرا لمن شارك


----------



## ramadan ali (29 أبريل 2008)

*دليل للموردين*

مطلوب دليل لللموردين بقطر وشكرا


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

عليك بالصفحات الصفراء يا عزيزي


----------



## ramadan ali (12 يونيو 2008)

*اين المشاركات*

دليل الموردين السعودى ممتاز وابوظببى اكثر من ممتاز فأين الباقى


----------



## mohamed elamir (12 يونيو 2008)

*أخي العزيز*

أخي العزيز 

أحب أعرفك بنفسي أنا محمد الامير أعمل مصمم وحدات إضاءة في مصنع وحدات إضاءة كبير لمزيد من التفاصيل إرسل لي رسالة خاصة


----------



## مكتشف (12 يونيو 2008)

يلزم تجميع جميع المعلومات وتخصيص الدليل برقم الهواتف والنشاط وإعتماد الشركات في داوائر الحكومية وتصنيف المقاولين والموردين حسب أعمالهم والبلد الذي ينشطون به لدي دليل خاص بشركتي بهذا الخصوص و لأعرف كيف أحمله على الموقع
*مكتشف*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 يونيو 2008)

مكتشف قال:


> يلزم تجميع جميع المعلومات وتخصيص الدليل برقم الهواتف والنشاط وإعتماد الشركات في داوائر الحكومية وتصنيف المقاولين والموردين حسب أعمالهم والبلد الذي ينشطون به لدي دليل خاص بشركتي بهذا الخصوص و لأعرف كيف أحمله على الموقع
> *مكتشف*



يمكم اخي الكريم
دخول الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8993.html

والذي فيه شرح لطريقة رفع الملفات والصور

مشكورا 
وننتظر المزيد من افادتك لاخوتك الزملاء​


----------



## ya7ya3li (1 أبريل 2009)

thanks 
its very usefull idea 
hope every body can use it


----------



## warmer (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*Thanks Thanks Thanks*

Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks v


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## Jihad Mustafa (30 يونيو 2011)

thank


----------



## sahoocom (30 يونيو 2011)

الشكر للجميع على الجهد المبذول


----------



## قلب الأحبة (17 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الجبار ده *

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم *​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

فكرة جيدة جدا


----------

